

RadioShack to Sell Name Alone with $20M Opening Bid - kator
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-25/radioshack-s-biggest-shareholder-to-bid-for-retailer-s-name

======
anigbrowl
YC or Google X ought to buy this - it's a rare opportunity.

